# Has anyone found bredlis?



## Asharee133 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, I'm just wondering if anyone that has gone herping has found a wild bredli python?


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 30, 2010)

bump


----------



## bredli-sli (Aug 30, 2010)

as soon as i get my P's im going up the mcdonelle rangers just for it, i think their bloody awesome.

ive never seen wild pictures, its why i wonna find some wild ones....


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 30, 2010)

i'd love to find one


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 30, 2010)

yeah i would also love to find one in the wild


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm also interested. Any pictues of these amazing animals in their natural habitats would be great!


----------



## gus11 (Aug 31, 2010)

I've seen them in the wild, managed to luck out and find one the first night i spent looking. I cant load photos due to some blocking feature in my computer but i'll try and get it resolved and get some photos up


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 31, 2010)

gus11 said:


> I've seen them in the wild, managed to luck out and find one the first night i spent looking. I cant load photos due to some blocking feature in my computer but i'll try and get it resolved and get some photos up



Sounds amazing, great job! May I ask the general area?


----------



## gus11 (Aug 31, 2010)

it was the mcdonald ranges...i don't know if it was the east or west mcdonald ranges.


----------



## Bax155 (Sep 2, 2010)

I found a few wild images doing a google search, planing a trip that way next year to try my luck!!
Sorry cant share images I found as they are not mine and I no longer have url's to them


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a couple of wild ones here, that were collected on permit from Alice Springs. They aren't anything special now, but when I first received them they blew any captive ones I'd ever seen out of the water. We are about to move premises and once we have, I will set them up outside and hopefully their colour will intensify.


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 2, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I have a couple of wild ones here, that were collected on permit from Alice Springs. They aren't anything special now, but when I first received them they blew any captive ones I'd ever seen out of the water. We are about to move premises and once we have, I will set them up outside and hopefully their colour will intensify.


 
Hey Jonno,
So it's true what they said about UV intensifies the colour on Bredlis? What made them not so 'special' anymore? Is it the fact that it was kept indoors? Sorry if I've crossed over to the killzone here but I was just interested as to whether it's true or false.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I've found that wild Darwins are the same. I've caught alot of darwins on permit to be kept in captivity. When they come out of leafy green environments like rain forest or palm forest their colours on bright days smack any captive darwin in goolies but within a day or two of being in captivity they lose those bright colours. I think diet my have an impact on colour aswell as sinlight and i'm not entirely convinced that it is just the UV in sunlight that does it.



Snakelove said:


> Hey Jonno,
> So it's true what they said about UV intensifies the colour on Bredlis? What made them not so 'special' anymore? Is it the fact that it was kept indoors? Sorry if I've crossed over to the killzone here but I was just interested as to whether it's true or false.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 3, 2010)

G'day Snakelove,

When they first arrived, they were fluorescent orange. They are now a dull brick red - still nicer than most in captivity but nothing on what they were. I started a thread several months ago asking if anybody had noticed a correlation between UV or white light and colour intensity. If you search it up, you'll find some good information.

Cheers


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 3, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> I've found that wild Darwins are the same. I've caught alot of darwins on permit to be kept in captivity. When they come out of leafy green environments like rain forest or palm forest their colours on bright days smack any captive darwin in goolies but within a day or two of being in captivity they lose those bright colours. I think diet my have an impact on colour aswell as sinlight and i'm not entirely convinced that it is just the UV in sunlight that does it.


 
That sure is interesting. Do you have any solid articles regarding this topic? Have you tried getting them back to their normal selves? Were the darwins kept indoors after you've collected them? Ever tried putting them outdoors?


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 3, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day Snakelove,
> 
> When they first arrived, they were fluorescent orange. They are now a dull brick red - still nicer than most in captivity but nothing on what they were. I started a thread several months ago asking if anybody had noticed a correlation between UV or white light and colour intensity. If you search it up, you'll find some good information.
> 
> Cheers


 
Thanks for that Jonno. Really interesting subject to read up on. I'm trying to look for your previous threads and hopefully find it. thanks mate


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> That sure is interesting. Do you have any solid articles regarding this topic? _*No*_. Have you tried getting them back to their normal selves? _*No*_. Were the darwins kept indoors after you've collected them? _*Yes, but they lost their colours within hours*_. Ever tried putting them outdoors? _*No*_.


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 3, 2010)

waruikazi said:


>


 
haha that's a very extensive answer right there!


----------

